# Holland Eredivisie 25-27 February



## OddsPoster (Feb 22, 2011)

25 Feb 18:45 VVV v Excelsior  2.30 3.25 2.80 +49  
26 Feb 16:45 Willem II v Heerenveen  4.50 3.60 1.66 +49  
26 Feb 17:45 Heracles v Vitesse  1.90 3.50 3.50 +49  
26 Feb 17:45 Roda JC v De Graafschap  1.57 3.60 5.50 +49  
26 Feb 18:45 NAC v ADO Den Haag  2.62 3.20 2.50 +49  
27 Feb 12:30 AZ v FC Twente  2.50 3.20 2.62 +49  
27 Feb 12:30 Feyenoord v FC Groningen  2.20 3.30 3.00 +49  
27 Feb 12:30 PSV v Ajax  2.10 3.25 3.25 +49  
27 Feb 14:30 NEC v FC Utrecht  2.40 3.30 2.62


----------



## emilok (Feb 26, 2011)

vs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Willem II vs Heerenveen

Willem is last team and all looks like they are coming to 2nd league, they lost 0-4 last game vs cadidate to relegation Excelsior and it show how they are poor today, ofcourse they make suprise with utrecht and vittese, it seems they play better with better teams then maybe today make some trouble like they did to Utrecht when match finished 3-3,

Heerenveen is team who should fight for europen cup places and they have to win games like this, last time they are not so good like on start of season, they have very nice offensive and should score goal, I like their wings and they create some chances in every game, Now when they play with outsider and I think they should win 3-1 3-0 or 2-1. Over for me! 


Willem II - Heerenveen	Over 2.5	1.65	6/10	Interwetten


----------



## emilok (Feb 27, 2011)

Willem II - Heerenveen	Over 2.5	1.65	6/10	Interwetten Result 4-3 +3.9u


----------

